# Favourite songs/books/movies?



## Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys. Basically what the title asks. What's your favourite songs, books, or movies?
Either post genre, artist, or specifics, or whatever.
Basically made this for people to share, and so other people can listen to a song/read a book/watch a movie that they have not before.
I'll go first:
Music:
Mainly pop and rap. One of my favourite artists is Michael Jackson. A few of his songs that I like are "Beat It", "Billie Jean", and "Smooth Criminal". A couple rap artists I like are Knaan and some of Eminem's songs.
Books:
Alex Rider series, Percy Jackson series, Harry Potter series, LOTR series, and other series.
Movies:
Action/adventure. Dark Knight is one of my favourite movies, and I recently watched Robin Hood (new version) which was good.
Whats your favs?


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 5, 2010)

Books: Good Omens, Stardust. In the middle of American Gods and Anansi Boys (seeing an author trend?). Also, any book that a conservative or devout Christian would hate on (like Good Omens and American Gods). Most any manga that doesn't suck.
Sherlock Holmes. Agatha Christie's. 
Movie: Inception. Most anime that doesn't suck - overrated stuff. Not Avatar and probably not Avatar 2. NOT the new Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha, Inception was good. I'll check out those books also.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 5, 2010)

Songs - Too many to list. Favorite band is Rise Against. Also like a few Eminem songs. Favorite song for a while has been Superman by Goldfinger, but I mainly like songs that pump you up or get you in the zone to destroy things. Also like techno.

Books - ?

Movies - I am Legend, 300, Never Back Down, Avatar, Hangover, Brink, Fight Club


----------



## Dene (Oct 5, 2010)

DEATH METAL.


----------



## ColdFactor (Oct 5, 2010)

I dislike fiction.


----------



## Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be way more popular...
Guess some are missing out


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> I thought this thread was going to be way more popular...
> Guess some are missing out


 
Its been an hr. And personally I cbf atm listing stuff I like here.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

Music: Red Flag by Billy Talent


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Music: Red Flag by Billy Talent


:fp

Songs: Love the Way you Lie by Eminem and Rihanna, Aeroplanes by BOB and Hayley Williams, and others.

Books: Modern teenage fiction. Right now I'm reading a book in the Alex Rider series, a book in the Golden Compass series, a Roald Dahl autobiography, and a HTML book, though I've kind of given up on it. 

Movies: Not really sure, but I like big movies like Harry Potter and Star Wars, Percy Jackson was good and I might see Tomorrow when the War began.


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 5, 2010)

Songs - Black eyed peas, BOB, Hayley Williams and Cobra Starship songs..Oh and Love like Woe!!
Books - erm..
Movies - Mighty Ducks, Despicable Me.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol. I was thinking of making one just like this a few days ago but people usually don't bother with this stuff.
Music: Folk metal, recently getting into dubstep and surprisingly, pop.
Favorite band: Elvenking
Songs: The winter wake - Elvenking, Dawn of vicory - Rhapsody of fire
Books: I love fantasy, I have read most of the Diskworld series (Terry Pratchett), the Farseer trilogy (Robin Hobb), the whole Belgarion series (David Eddings) the best series I have read until now, by far, has got to be A Song of Ice and Fire series by George RR Martin.
Movies: Robin Hood: Men in Tights its probably one if the funniest movies I have seen in a long time, Fight club, Monty python movies, LOTR, Super troopers, dazed and confused.
I can keep going on any one of these lists, it's crazy.


----------



## Samania (Oct 6, 2010)

Songs: When I'm gone, Lose yourself, Stan. All by Eminem.

Books: I have a weird thing for Nicholas Sparks books. 

Movies: WHITE CHICKS. Shawshank Redemption was amazing. Anything with Morgan Freeman I guess. And of course, Harry Potter.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 6, 2010)

Music: Mainly classical.
Books: Harry Potter is like a Religion for me. I also like LOTR and The Inheritance Series.
Movies: Comedy mainly.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 6, 2010)

songs = Disturbed- Another way to die, Rise Against- Good left undone, Muse-uprising
Books = Alex Rider series, Harry Potter, The Gate keepers (By the author of Alex Rider series)
Movies = Batman the Dark Knight, The Happening, Wanted, Harry Potter


----------



## Joker (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess I'll add more music of rap that I like since I didn't put any in the original post.
Love the Way You Lie, Not Afraid, Beautiful, You're Never Over, No Love, Talkin' 2 Myself, and Mockingbird . All by Eminem. Best not to listen to his music if you mind curse words though.
Knaan:
Wavin' Flag, In the Beginning, 15 Minutes Away, ABC's, and Take a Minute.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> DEATH METAL.


 
Death metal is extremely.... Irritating.


Agreed with Cyrus C. Inheritance, Harry Potter.
And as for music.... DUBSTEP. F. T. W.


----------



## Igora (Oct 6, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Death metal is extremely.... Irritating.



*Gasp!*
Bite your tongue. . . or I guess your fingers

Songs:
Twilight Tavern - Ensiferum
Cauldron of Hate - Cannibal Corpse
Those Whom the Gods Detest - Nile
Devil's Harlot - Ov Hell
Chaos - Vader

Books:
Ender's Game
Ender's Shadow
2001

Movies:
Terminator 2
12 Angry Men
Toy Story 2
District 9
Aliens


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 6, 2010)

Music: Rise Against and other rock artists

Books: Alex Rider, Harry Potter, Maximum Ride

Movies: Bourne Series


----------



## Graupel (Oct 6, 2010)

Song: Closer to Love by Mat Kearney
Book: Probably the Inheritance Cycle(Eragon) series or the His Dark Materials(The Golden Compass) series.
Movies: Gran Torino


----------



## Joker (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Bourne... :fp
I'm definately gunna check out some of these songs and vids that people like.


----------



## Bubitrek (Oct 6, 2010)

My favorite authors are F.Kafka, G.G.Marquez,E.Hemingway, O'.Hoshimov;
Songs: classical, rap, hip-hop. E.Williams, R.Charles, S.Wander, K.West;
Movies: Hmm, Forest Gamp maybe and Pianist also.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Songs: Despised Icon-MVP, Suffokate-While They Sleep, Chelsea Grin-Cheyenne Strokes

Books: The Hobbit, Will Grayson, Will Grayson by John Green

Movies: Shutter Island, Kick-Ass, Any old Disney cartoon movie.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 6, 2010)

Just realized how much of this other stuff I like, Ender's game, The hobbit, Rise against, Ensiferum, Shutter Island, etc...


----------



## Johan444 (Oct 6, 2010)

*____*


Honorable mention:



Spoiler


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

Songs: 9 Crimes by Damien Rice, Sideways Down and Santa Maria both by The Frames, random Zelda songs on the piano, and the theme song from Lavender Town.

Books: Misc books about math/time travel/physics, etc. Programming books. The _Ender_ series.

Movies: Powder, Donnie Darko (<3), Royal Tenenbaums, Pokemon: The First Movie.

Edit: Johan, both of those are beautiful.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 6, 2010)

Recently my favorite artists has been : Mastodon, Gojira and Strapping Young Lad
Books: Robot Series from Isaac Asimov, Stranger in a Strange land By Robert A. Heinlein, Bean series From Orson Scott Card.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 6, 2010)

Songs: Quite a number, but mainly Paramore, Coldplay, Eminem.
Books: Dan Brown's (not pogobat), Roald Dahl
Movies: Star Wars, Taken


----------



## irontwig (Oct 6, 2010)

Song: Burn (Deep Purple)
Book: idk
Movie: Big Trouble in Little China (John Carpenter)


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Songs- Anything by Paul Gilbert

Books- the Odyssey

Movies- Back to the future I,II,III


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Hey soul sister
2. Crocodile Tears
3. Inception


----------



## EVH (Oct 10, 2010)

Books:
1. To Kill A Mockingbird
2. The Old Man and the Sea

Quotes:
"In the middle of opportunity...... excuse me I mean in the middle of difficulty lies opportunity." (Props for who knows what this is from)
"Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
"In theory, there is no difference between theory and practice. But in practice, there is."


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 10, 2010)

The Mountain Goats
Of Mice and Men
Fight Club


----------



## Joker (Oct 10, 2010)

EVH said:


> Quotes:
> "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."


Lololol...
Also, for movies, I like the Matrix.


----------

